# where are the losers with no family section?



## rhoeng

Mi pregunta es si a estos soldados que recien llegan de Irak se les puede decir perdedores porque no tienen familiares que los fueron a recibir. Y si hay alguna otra aternativa. 

Gracias.


----------



## magick777

Esto es precisamente lo que dice, pero el grado de insulto que representa depende del contexto. A veces se usa sin querer ofender a nadie, a veces no.

De todas maneras, si el tono del texto es suave, podrías decir 'los pobres' sin perder nada de la intención del autor. Si es irónico, por ejemplo en boca de un sargento, me quedaría con "perdedores" o incluso algo más fuerte.


----------



## Bilma

I do not think is a good word to use for somebody who comes back from war!


----------



## magick777

That depends on who says it and in what context. In the mouth of a journalist, it would be downright offensive, and I agree.

In the context of an officer dismissing his troops or handing them back to their families, he might use language like that, or far worse. The context is everything.


----------



## Filis Cañí

¿Es usted traductor o censor?


----------



## rhoeng

Yo soy una traductora, y bueno con respecto al contexto, los soldados estan entrando en fila y la van rompiendo a medida que encuentran a sus familiares, pero algunos estan como buscando a su familia y uno de ellos, le dice a su compañero:
*where are the losers with no family section?*


----------



## Bilma

¿Dónde está la sección de perdedores sin familia?


----------



## zazap

Suena cómo que debería ser:
*where is "the losers with no family" section?
* Diciendo, ¿ahora dónde nos metemos los que nos quedamos solos...?
¿Dónde está la sección para los pringados sin familia?


----------



## Bilma

Filis Cañí said:


> ¿Es usted traductor o censor?


 

We just want to know the context.


----------



## rhoeng

zazap said:


> Suena cómo que debería ser:
> *where is "the losers with no family" section?*
> *Diciendo, ¿ahora dónde nos metemos los que nos quedamos solos...? Se acerca bastante a la idea no? *
> ¿Dónde está la sección para los pringados sin familia?


 
En realidad es un documental y en tiempo resl lo dice el soldado que mencioné, no puedo cambiarlo.


----------



## rhoeng

Bilma said:


> We just want to know the context.


 
Ok, pero no entendí a qué se había referido con CENSOR


----------



## zazap

rhoeng said:


> En realidad es un documental y en tiempo resl lo dice el soldado que mencioné, no puedo cambiarlo.


Claro, lo dicho, ¡dicho está!
Creo que "los que nos quedamos solos" queda muy pobre.  "Losers"...¿Decís "pringados" en Argentina?  Es que perdedores no me convence tampoco.


----------



## magick777

zazap said:


> Suena cómo que debería ser:
> 
> ¿Dónde está la sección para los pringados sin familia?



Me gusta esa traducción; creo que mantiene el sentido léxico y el registro del original. Y dado el contexto, no me parece apto suavizarlo.


----------



## rhoeng

Noo, nunca había escuchado esa palabra "pringado" y perdedores no se usa mucho aca, se suelen escuchar en los doblajes al español esa palabra, sobre todo en películas donde los protagonistas son del secundario o de la universidad o alguno que no puede levantarse una chica jejej, pero en el day-to-day nunca la usamos. 
Gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## Bilma

magick777 said:


> Me gusta esa traducción; creo que mantiene el sentido léxico y el registro del original. Y dado el contexto, no me parece apto suavizarlo.


 

Pringado no es una palabra que se entienda en todos los países y no tiene el significado de looser.

*pringado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _pringar_).


*1. *m. y f. coloq. Persona que se deja engañar fácilmente. 

*2. *f. Rebanada de pan empapada en pringue. 



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## zazap

¿La sección de los fracasados sin familia?


----------



## Bilma

zazap said:


> ¿La sección de los fracasados sin familia?


 

Yes, perdedores o fracasados .


----------



## Filis Cañí

Yo los llamaría _infelices_.

 Espero no haber ofendido a nadie en mi comentario anterior; parecía que estaban debatiendo si sería mejor cambiar el tono del original.


----------



## zazap

Bilma said:


> Pringado no es una palabra que se entienda en todos los países


De acuerdo, no estaba segura.


Bilma said:


> y no tiene el significado de looser.


Puede tenerlo, para mí un pringado es un tipo de loser.  IMHO, un loser no necesariamente pierde literalmente.


----------



## rhoeng

Filis Cañí, no me ofendiste, simplemente no entendía a qué te referías. 

Y con respecto la palabra fracasados, no estoy segura tampoco de poner esa palabra, ya que por lo que veo en el documental, se refiere a él mismo, o quizás lo dice a modo de chiste. 

Es impresionante la ayuda que me están dando, y el enriquecimiento linguístico!!!


----------



## rhoeng

zazap said:


> De acuerdo, no estaba segura.
> 
> Puede tenerlo, para mí un pringado es un tipo de loser.  IMHO, un loser no necesariamente pierde literalmente.



*Es una forma dialectal utilizar pringado para referirse a perdedor?*


----------



## zazap

rhoeng said:


> o quizás lo dice a modo de chiste.


Pues sí, seguro que es irónico, porque llamarse a sí mismo "loser" tampoco es para subirse la autoestima...


----------



## transparente

Filis Cañí said:


> Yo los llamaría _infelices_.


 

¡Yo también!
"¿A qué sección vamos los infelices sin familia?"


----------



## magick777

No pretendo ser ningún tipo de experto, pero el uso de la palabra 'pringado', en Granada por lo menos, me parece equivalente en sentido prágmatico al uso de 'loser' en inglés. 

Y, en cuanto al uso, soy traductor (y no censor), pero creo que el traductor debe tener en cuenta el contexto. Existen usos de la palabra 'loser' que no deben traducirse en 'un pringado', y no por motivos de censura sino por las intenciones del hablante.


----------



## rhoeng

Exactamente por eso fui explicando el contexto para ayudarlos a que me ayuden, ya que no puedo esperar de ustedes esa ayuda rápida que me gustaría porque es un documental y no hay manera que les pueda dar el contexto ideal.
No creo que se refiera a una persona fracasada o un perdedor por no tener familia esperándolo así que se me hizo un click en la cabeza y pienso que estaría bien si traduzco:  
*
¿Dónde están los que no tienen familiares esperándolos?*

Recibo comentarios y críticas!!


----------



## zazap

rhoeng said:


> se me hizo un click en la cabeza y pienso que estaría bien si traduzco:
> *
> ¿Dónde están los que no tiene familiares esperándolos?*
> 
> Recibo comentarios y críticas!!


Prefiero la de Filis Cañi.  ¿Por qué quieres quitar completemente lo de "loser"?  Y lo de seccíon, también suena muy a cosas de ejercito, ¿no?  Yo no lo cambiaría tanto, pero tampoco estoy viendo el documental, así que...


----------



## Filis Cañí

rhoeng said:


> Exactamente por eso fui explicando el contexto para ayudarlos a que me ayuden, ya que no puedo esperar de ustedes esa ayuda rápida que me gustaría porque es un documental y no hay manera que les pueda dar el contexto ideal.
> No creo que se refiera a una persona fracasada o un perdedor por no tener familia esperándolo así que se me hizo un click en la cabeza y pienso que estaría bien si traduzco:
> 
> *¿Dónde están los que no tienen familiares esperándolos?*
> 
> Recibo comentarios y críticas!!


 
Ya pensaba yo bien que estaba censurando...


----------



## cuchuflete

En el inglés coloquial norteamericano loser lleva el sentido de desdichado o desgraciado.


----------



## zazap

cuchuflete said:


> En el inglés coloquial norteamericano loser lleva el sentido de desdichado o desgraciado.


¡Me encanta!
¿Dónde está la seccion de los desgraciados sin familia?


----------



## rhoeng

Si si sisisisi esa es la que mas me gustó y no es por el hecho de gustarme, sino que va con el contexto y la intención del soldado!!! 
PERFECTO!!


----------



## magick777

Bueno...la traducción que utilizaría yo (en serio), al tener en cuenta el contexto y los hablantes:

¿Y adónde vamos los gilipollas sin familia?

Con perdón, pero ¿es muy fuerte en boca de un soldado?


----------



## zazap

magick777 said:


> ¿Y adónde vamos los gilipollas sin familia?


Me parece bien también.  Pero me pregunto si se usa esa expresión en Argentina.  
 (No sé porque opino en este thread todo el rato)


----------



## transparente

*infeliz*


desventurado, infortunado, malaventurado, desdichado, desgraciado


----------



## rhoeng

*gilí**.*
 (Del caló _jili_, inocente, cándido, der. de _jil_, fresco).

* 1.     * adj. coloq. Tonto, lelo. U. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

__

__

__
_*En Argentina no solemos utilizarlo, es un término muy usado en España por lo que veo, pero es dialectal, o al menos eso me parece.*
_


----------



## rhoeng

zazap said:


> Me parece bien también.  Pero me pregunto si se usa esa expresión en Argentina.
> (No sé porque opino en este thread todo el rato)



Sí, desgraciado se utiliza mucho o infeliz también, pero me pareció un poco fuerte.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

¿Porque no "*decepcionados*"?, "pringados" nunca lo había escuchado, no en Perú, no en Chile, y a no en México.


----------

